# 150G - $150 BA on Steeles



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*The tank is sold*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Greg that size is a 135.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Greg that size is a 135.


you are right. We here just cannot change header line 

This size is sold under different number of gallons. Miracles sells it as 125. Probably depends on the thickness of the glass.

i was thinking to get this one, but I am not sure if I want to have tank drilled on the top.
On the other side, If I go with Durso type it is not big deal.

What measurement of your tank?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

This is so tempting!! You and I have a 4x2x2 and I've always wanted a 6 footer. I may jump at this if you don't.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

72X18X24.

Drilled at the top


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> 72X18X24.
> 
> Drilled at the top


Looks like I am going to visit them today again

I was concerning about noise of the running water in outside hose.
I do not hear anything in the living room until I open the stand doors., but I think it could be insulated

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Greg, I'm heading to your place now to pick up the torch or will you be at BA's checking out MY tank. haha


----------

